# catamaran vs standard offshore hull ????



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, as retirement draws closer(less than 6 years) the wife and I have decided that a larger boat will be required...we currently have a 22' NauticStar bay boat...which is awesome inshore or nearshore and occasionally out to 15-20 miles on dead calm days....with that said, we are getting tired of our fishing being tied directly to the weather.....we normally fish from Carrabelle Fl to Mexico Beach Fl and have grown accustomed to or plans being interrupted by wind and wave height and the normal Gulf Slop.

we have decided that we will be looking at offshore boats in the 22-28 foot range, and as always I spend countless days/weeks/months researching prior to making a commitment to any brand make or model....with that said, after all the boats I have reviewed, I came across a site that had loads of pictures and videos of a *Pro Kat* 2800...and it seemed absolutely awesome ...great space, layout large T-Top, dual outboards...everything I'm looking for in an off-shore boat....

my issue is that I have never in almost 50 year been on one of these catamaran style boats, so I figure I would turn to the forums to try and get some feedback...not just on the Pro Kat series but catamarans in general..

pro's??? con's???? ride in different sea & weather conditions vs a standard offshore hull with a standard deadrise....

fishability, are they good fishing platforms for trolling for kings and bottom dropping???

any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

ride in one one and you will be sold.no other ride compares.i would look hard at glacier bay.pro kat not so much.better ride in rough seas.more room.better gas mileage due to less hull displacement,requring less hp.good luck.


----------



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

*Cats*

Can't beat a Cat. I have two. A SeaCat 21SL and a HydroCat 300x.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I own a 22' Glacier Bay catamaran. It's awesome. Rides much smoother than all of the 20-30' mono-hull boats I have been in. Top speed it limited to around 32 mph and cruises at 28 mph burning 13 gph (Yamaha F115s).

It likes to go straight, so it's a little harder to turn than mono-hulls when cruising. Auto-pilot works very well/little. Most friends are cat converts after one ride in choppy seas. We use it primarly for diving.

I'm wondering the same as you about bigger boats in the 30-50' range. Since larger cats seems to be rare, I'm curious if a you need a cat to get a smoother ride when you get up in the 30-50' range.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok...let me add this as one of my definitions for what I am seeking....Last April, had a house rented on the canal at mexico beach...4 of those days were wasted as far as fishing do to severe high winds and waves...one of the other three days I decided I am going out no mater what...So I sat at the mouth of the canal for a while and eased out into the gulf...and it was RUFF!!!!! beside me was one of the charter boats Floridaze I think...he had a 21-23 Cape Horn .....now let me say, these were true 1.5 to 2 footers with an occasional set of larger waves...the wind was howling out of the south west and it just seemed like it had the waves stacked up back to back....I took an AZZ WHOOPN !!!!!I made it out to the carbodies, but that semi-v bay boat pounded me till my ears were bleeding buttermilk......the capeforn took some what of a pounding, but after he planed off and tucked his trim tabs, he went on about his business....Thats what I'm looking for.....and with all the extra space it "appears" you get from a catamaran... that may be what I'm looking for.....some days it may be just me....sometimes it may be me, wife , 2 grown daughters, young son, and my son-in-law ....so I want a great ride in different conditions and with different loading conditions....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

We have a 26 ft. Glacier Bay after owning a 31 ft. Bertram. Both are great. I preferred the Bertram but dealing with it during numerous storm years got to got to be a PITA. The Glacier Bay is a good fishing platform, just different. Handles sloppy seas very well. One thing to note is that your fishing, no matter what craft, should ALWAYS be tied directly to the weather. I've seen guys delay going to sea for two weeks in 80 ft. sportfishing boats because of unfavorable weather reports. Always err on the side of prudence. And always be diligent even when you are out there. Like one captain said in a recent post, 'It is better to be on the beach wishing you were out there than to be out there wishing you were on the beach'. True words of wisdom.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Rode on a 36 ft Twin Vee in some sloppy stuff recently and it handled it very well (yeah, 36 ft is a bit cat). But, the ride was very wet. We looked at cats on lifts and in boat yards and most of them have very little bow flare. That equals a wet ride, maybe it was just the way the wind was that day, but we were soaked.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 26' Twin Vee, the ride is great. But, if it's too rough to be out in a monohull, it's too rough (for me) to be out in a cat. Sea-r-cy


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I have a 26' Twin Vee, the ride is great. But, if it's too rough to be out in a monohull, it's too rough (for me) to be out in a cat. Sea-r-cy



Yep I agree.....but what yall consider tolerable conditions wipes me out with my current boat...I am very aware of what I can do and what I shouldnt do...but dang its hard to go on a 7-10 day vacation and have to leave the boat on the trailer or tied to the dock.....we will definitely be getting another boat...just trying to sero in on what would be best for all around fishing in the GOM


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Financially I have no idea where you are, but IMO unless you get up there around 28' plus you can still be very limited by the weather. No one likes to fish in stuff bigger than 3-5s no matter how big the boat. I don't know what kind of fishing you like to do, but remember that the bigger your boat the more the wind will push you around. You really can't bottom fish without anchoring unless you are going to full time captain a 28' plus boat. 

Remember the older you get the harder work will be, most guys I know actually get smaller boats towards retirement unless they can afford to pay for cleaning, gas, and costs on their own which few can. Cleaning a 28' plus boat is not easy, gas is a lot more, etc. Most guys simply don't go out as much in bigger boats as they would a bay boat because they have to wait for a group of guys to help with gas and cleaning.

Cats around 30' are awesome don't get me wrong, I would just highly recommend fishing out of a couple. I bet some of these guys would let you tag along for a trip or 2 if you told them you are looking into buying a boat like theirs.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I own a 1996 25cc seacat bought new in 1995 and just got back from fishing the floater rigs monday at 2.a.m.in my buddys 2660 prokat and another buddy has a 2660 1998 worldcat and have rode in a 20ft twin vee and they all ride great.The Prokat has a chine in the bow that really cuts down on the sneezing affect and spray.The seacat with 140hp 4 stroke susukis gets average of 1.4mpg,my buddy claims to average 2 mph on the worldcat(twin 140hp 4 stroke susukis) and the prokat about 1.2mph with twin 225hp 4 stoke susukis but the sea trial in 2-4ft seas back in 95 on a 21cc seacat sold me and my buddy on the cat hulls as we all owned v hulls in the same size range so catch a ride on one and see what you think.Its not a miracle boat and wouldnt recommend going out in anything worse than 2-4ft seas but the 1-2 ft stuff you descibed it will cut through it with no trouble.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

slayerextreme said:


> Ok...let me add this as one of my definitions for what I am seeking....Last April, had a house rented on the canal at mexico beach...4 of those days were wasted as far as fishing do to severe high winds and waves...one of the other three days I decided I am going out no mater what...So I sat at the mouth of the canal for a while and eased out into the gulf...and it was RUFF!!!!! beside me was one of the charter boats Floridaze I think...he had a 21-23 Cape Horn .....now let me say, these were true 1.5 to 2 footers with an occasional set of larger waves...the wind was howling out of the south west and it just seemed like it had the waves stacked up back to back....I took an AZZ WHOOPN !!!!!I made it out to the carbodies, but that semi-v bay boat pounded me till my ears were bleeding buttermilk......the capeforn took some what of a pounding, but after he planed off and tucked his trim tabs, he went on about his business....Thats what I'm looking for.....and with all the extra space it "appears" you get from a catamaran... that may be what I'm looking for.....some days it may be just me....sometimes it may be me, wife , 2 grown daughters, young son, and my son-in-law ....so I want a great ride in different conditions and with different loading conditions....


I have a '97 SeaCat SLC5 - 25ft, with twin Yamaha 150's. My motors are two strokes, carbuerated and they're '97s as well, but they are gas pigs. I love the boat though. I've been offshore plenty of times in it. 1.5's to 2 feet? I wouldnt even question not going out. Even with 3 to 4's forecast, I'll limit the number of folks I take out, but it rides like a champ. Anything forecast for 5's and over and I'll stay home. In calm seas I'll carry 8 divers for what its rated for - and can manage 26 to 28 knots. Plenty of room to fish out of as well - I'm assuming the ProKat you're looking at is a center console? Buddy of mine just bought a 27 ft ProKat center console back in January and is running a dive charter out of it - great ride and plenty of room. You will not be disappointed. As mentioned above you have to get use to the turning aspect of it. Also if you are in rough seas and going across the chop you can feel water grabbing one of the sponsons vs. the other and tends to pull the boat to that side, its no big deal and you get used to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> ...'It is better to be on the beach wishing you were out there than to be out there wishing you were on the beach'. True words of wisdom.


Indeed.

I guess the primary difference between a smaller cat and a smaller mono-hull is a more comfortable ride in moderate seas. Both ride fine in calm seas, and everyone should stay home in rough seas.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

baldona523 said:


> Financially I have no idea where you are, but IMO unless you get up there around 28' plus you can still be very limited by the weather. No one likes to fish in stuff bigger than 3-5s no matter how big the boat. I don't know what kind of fishing you like to do, but remember that the bigger your boat the more the wind will push you around. You really can't bottom fish without anchoring unless you are going to full time captain a 28' plus boat.
> 
> Remember the older you get the harder work will be, most guys I know actually get smaller boats towards retirement unless they can afford to pay for cleaning, gas, and costs on their own which few can. Cleaning a 28' plus boat is not easy, gas is a lot more, etc. Most guys simply don't go out as much in bigger boats as they would a bay boat because they have to wait for a group of guys to help with gas and cleaning.
> 
> Cats around 30' are awesome don't get me wrong, I would just highly recommend fishing out of a couple. I bet some of these guys would let you tag along for a trip or 2 if you told them you are looking into buying a boat like theirs.


slayerextreme,

I agree with baldona523's discussion points. I have 3 crushed vertebrae in my back and recently got rid of my 29 ft boat just due to handling issues. Always had to depend upon other guys helping me launch, recover and clean the boat. I even installed a windlass, a trailer winch and an electric trailer jack to help me with the work load. Even with the larger boat (a mono hull), the waves can make it hell to fish. Now I am trying to decide upon a smaller boat that is easier to handle. Will a 21 ft or a 24 ft boat work better? And do I feel safe going to the Edge in a smaller boat? Do I need twin engines to make this run? My fishing days are weather limited regardless of the size boat I have. That sux !!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Contact Freeman Boatworks. Problem solved. NO monohull is in its class. But since every serious Charter Captain has one on order, act quickly as build out times are six months out.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I owned a Sea Cat for 10 years. Ride was good but not as great as some say. Had a lot of issues with stress cracks around the sponsons. I have a Grady White now because my wife wanted a cabin,but the best boat I ever rode on was a 27 Contender.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

baldona523 said:


> Financially I have no idea where you are, but IMO unless you get up there around 28' plus you can still be very limited by the weather. No one likes to fish in stuff bigger than 3-5s no matter how big the boat. I don't know what kind of fishing you like to do, but remember that the bigger your boat the more the wind will push you around. You really can't bottom fish without anchoring unless you are going to full time captain a 28' plus boat.
> 
> Remember the older you get the harder work will be, most guys I know actually get smaller boats towards retirement unless they can afford to pay for cleaning, gas, and costs on their own which few can. Cleaning a 28' plus boat is not easy, gas is a lot more, etc. Most guys simply don't go out as much in bigger boats as they would a bay boat because they have to wait for a group of guys to help with gas and cleaning.
> 
> Cats around 30' are awesome don't get me wrong, I would just highly recommend fishing out of a couple. I bet some of these guys would let you tag along for a trip or 2 if you told them you are looking into buying a boat like theirs.


I agree with this statement on all levels. These are the reasons I own a bay boat and fish the gulf with it. Sure, my days are limited, but when I do go I don't have to assemble a crew to help cover gas, I don't have to spend the whole trip holding up on a spot because I just deploy the Ipilot and let it do the holding up. Sure, I wish I could get more days in fishing, but in the end how many more days will it be calm enough for me to fish from a big center console than from my current boat.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Team Fish Head said:


> Contact Freeman Boatworks. Problem solved. NO monohull is in its class. But since every serious Charter Captain has one on order, act quickly as build out times are six months out.


Better contact your bank also cause they go for about $300k.

Don't get me wrong I appreciate good performance but the price tag seems a little out of control for a 33' center console with twin outboards.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad recently bought a 26 twin vee and it has been nothing short of impressive particularly for the price he paid for it brand new. Lots of boat for the money. 2-3 foot sea is no problem at all, no banging, not wet, pure pleasure to be out there in. Do I want to go in 5 foot?? No. But I don't want to go on anything in 5 foot including my 30' island hopper!!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

AmeraCat makes an awesome cat for the money.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I 2nd the 27 Ameracat Gen II Hull! Cant go wrong with it but it is a pure fishing boat. Runs great with 150's. Pull them up on you tube!!


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> I agree with this statement on all levels. These are the reasons I own a bay boat and fish the gulf with it. Sure, my days are limited, but when I do go I don't have to assemble a crew to help cover gas, I don't have to spend the whole trip holding up on a spot because I just deploy the Ipilot and let it do the holding up. Sure, I wish I could get more days in fishing, but in the end how many more days will it be calm enough for me to fish from a big center console than from my current boat.



My problem is that I'm 5 hrs away...and we mostly have to shedule our time down there in advance....tired of sitting on the deck of the rental wishing for a bigger boat....I will be keeping my bay boat for reds and trout...will be adding a larger boat for our offshore fishing...and when retired me and the wife might try and purchase a small place to split our time down there


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Better contact your bank also cause they go for about $300k.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I appreciate good performance but the price tag seems a little out of control for a 33' center console with twin outboards.


I talked to Billy, about a year and half ago, and they weren't that high. He might have gone up, but at the time with Yamaha 350's and Garmin electronics, etc. it was under the $250k mark. Makes more sense to order what you want on one of those than buy an Everglades of comparable size. IMO.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Today, 1-2' seas were called for. A perfect time to take my project boat, a 17' Polar out for a shake down trip. I ran like a bloody nose through the flat bay, and did ok going out in 6" chop. Then the wind picked up, and we bounced our way back in from 12 miles down the beach, barely staying on plane. Not a pleasant ride, and I was wet to boot. 
I have a 26' Twin Vee weekender also. The ride today in any direction would have been dry and at 24 knots, my cruising speed. And we would have much less tired. 

I have ridden in a 26' Parker and a 26' C-Hawk, both handle the seas fine, but not as good a ride as the cat hull.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I own a 33 worldcat with twin 350's. wouldn't trade it for the world, unless I had a 60' Viking. Fishing in it is awesome, but the only downside is driving it in quartering following seas, can get scary! I don't know if the smaller cats have the same problem.

Straycat


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I talked to Billy, about a year and half ago, and they weren't that high. He might have gone up, but at the time with Yamaha 350's and Garmin electronics, etc. it was under the $250k mark. Makes more sense to order what you want on one of those than buy an Everglades of comparable size. IMO.


I would never even consider an Everglades personally. Once you get to $250 plus you get into "36 yellowfin" money. Be hard for me to spend 36 yellowfin money and not own a 36 yellowfin! I have heard amazing reports about the Freemans though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I would never even consider an Everglades personally. Once you get to $250 plus you get into "36 yellowfin" money. Be hard for me to spend 36 yellowfin money and not own a 36 yellowfin! I have heard amazing reports about the Freemans though.


That 33 Pilothouse looks awesome! Not to mention, he is supposedly seeing 1.4 mpg @ 46 mph on the 37 with steps.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing against Yellowfins, but show me a 36 that can get those numbers with twin 350's.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

straycat said:


> I own a 33 worldcat with twin 350's. wouldn't trade it for the world, unless I had a 60' Viking. Fishing in it is awesome, but the only downside is driving it in quartering following seas, can get scary! I don't know if the smaller cats have the same problem.
> 
> Straycat


 
I have a worldcat 226 and the quartering sea is noticeable but not to the point where it is hard to drive in.

Never been on any other cats.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nothing against Yellowfins, but show me a 36 that can get those numbers with twin 350's.


I'd take either one without much complaining! I just have a thing for the YFs, watched a many a 36 yf blow our doors off in mackerel tournaments when we were in a 31 contender. I think they are fairly efficient hulls but I don't know about 1.4 mpg at 46 mph, that's pretty good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I'd take either one without much complaining!


Yep!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Look at the Freeman cat and the Ameracat. Go on YouTube and watch them in action.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

AmeraCat has a 24 bay boat in the R&D stage right now!!!!


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

The Ameracat 31 is a beast. Looks and feels much larger due to the beam width carried all the way through the bow.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Our neighbor has a nice cat for sale. They are moving "back home" -- grandkids, family, etc. Nice smooth-riding boat. Well cared for. We looked at it but can't find a reason to trade up right now. PM me your cell # if interested, I'll forward to seller.

2005 Glacier Bay Cat Series 2680, 340 hrs. on two-150 Yamaha 4-strokes. Pilot house, Furano, Garmin, 4kw radar, auto pilot, windless, outriggers, two 90 gal. tanks, tandem trailer, too many options to list here. Moving, must sell, $59,000. (Cost new as equipped $130,000!)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Our neighbor has a nice cat for sale. They are moving "back home" -- grandkids, family, etc. Nice smooth-riding boat. Well cared for. We looked at it but can't find a reason to trade up right now. PM me your cell # if interested, I'll forward to seller.
> 
> 2005 Glacier Bay Cat Series 2680, 340 hrs. on two-150 Yamaha 4-strokes. Pilot house, Furano, Garmin, 4kw radar, auto pilot, windless, outriggers, two 90 gal. tanks, tandem trailer, too many options to list here. Moving, must sell, $59,000. (Cost new as equipped $130,000!)


I think I saw that on craigslist!!! Fine Fine Fine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

When fishing in 3' seas they are the same to me. When going from point to point there is no comparison to me. The cat wins hands down and can run at 28kts. My boat a mono hull I have to run 16-18.

I like the stowage of my mono/cabin but far as a ride cat wins.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If I ever leave the sight of land it will either be in a cat hull or a cruise ship!


----------

